# Belt for auger



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone know what size belt I need for model C950-52710-0
Would a smaller belt make it throw snow farther?


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know about the belt, but if you want it to blow farther you should install an impeller kit. Worked great on my 96 Craftsman.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you have a parts manual with the belt number you need? Since it is a Canadian model, I can't find the parts list here in the USA.

No, a smaller belt will not make it throw snow farther. The belt has to be the CORRECT size in order to function properly. Not to big and not to small, but just right.


----------

